# The Luther Head poll



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, it seems that throughout this past season and now the offseason Houston fans have been very indifferent about Luther Head and his future with the Rockets... so lets all express our opinions here on Luther and see what everyone thinks.

Personally, I can't understand why so many people are willing to give up on him so quickly. I can understand he is likely our best trade asset outside of the untouchables, but there's a reason why that is. He's got good shooting mechanics, his athleticism is above par, he's a hard worker, and he's not afraid to take the big shots. Yet, so many people think he will never be more than he is now, because he already spent 4 years in college? 

If you look at many of the decent SGs in the league today, you will notice that they rarely break out right away in their 1st season. Michael Redd, Gilbert Areana, Manu Ginobili, Ray Allen, Cuttino Mobley... all SGs take at least 1 season to develop in the NBA. I'm not saying Luther will ever reach the level of the guys mentioned, but don't you think its too early to write him off? Why are some of us so eager to get rid of him?

I think Luther's got a good career ahead of him in the NBA and we should at the very least see how he performs next season.

Other thoughts?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am those who want to keep Head on the team. 
I believe Head would be great. 
I think he can be our "microwave" coming of the bench.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

DOH im stuck in between the 2nd and 3rd options, i dont think hes going to be a star but i dont think we should give him up i think he will be a very good rotation player who could be inserted into a starting line-up and still have an effect on the game, if we can polish his point skills and shot selection he is a definate keeper so id take the 2nd option *IF* we were to polsih his skills so right now im borderline


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Personally, I can't understand why so many people are willing to give up on him so quickly. I can understand he is likely our best trade asset outside of the untouchables, but there's a reason why that is. He's got good shooting mechanics, his athleticism is above par, he's a hard worker, and he's not afraid to take the big shots. Yet, so many people think he will never be more than he is now, because he already spent 4 years in college?
> 
> If you look at many of the decent SGs in the league today, you will notice that they rarely break out right away in their 1st season. Michael Redd, Gilbert Areana, Manu Ginobili, Ray Allen, Cuttino Mobley... all SGs take at least 1 season to develop in the NBA. I'm not saying Luther will ever reach the level of the guys mentioned, but don't you think its too early to write him off? Why are some of us so eager to get rid of him?


All the guards you mentioned have size and athleticism Luther will never have, plus a quick first step. I think Luther is a fine player, but his trade value won’t be higher than it is now. He had a whole season to prove himself with so many injuries to the team and did a great job, but is a career 6th man IMO. 

The thing with Luther is that his ceiling is only so high. He doesn’t have a natural handle, not a playmaker and doesn’t have the size + athleticism to get his own shot off. He is a spot up shooter with a decent transition game. So if we have the chance to package him for a surefire starter like <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com /><st1:City w:st=<ST1Roy,</ST1</st1:City>I say we take it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Luther would do great, almost like David Wesley when we first got him. With a bit more training hw should do fine


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I voted based on what I saw in a couple games against Dallas and a couple others, he seems pretty decent, didn't he make All-Rookie?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

1337 said:


> I voted based on what I saw in a couple games against Dallas and a couple others, he seems pretty decent, didn't he make All-Rookie?


Yes he was second team all rookie. I think he's got the potential to be a starter.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Mobley part deux?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think he can start for a very good team. Right now, he's a significantly below average defender. Rookies usually have some problems defensively, but for Head the problem seems to be more than a lack of experience. He's too small to guard shooting guards. The strange thing about him is that he's athletic -- can jump high and run fast -- but isn't particularly quick. And he can't make up for his defensive deficiencies on the other end. He doesn't have a reliable mid-range jumper, he's not adept at finishing around the rim, and he'll never be a good playmaker. He's got a three point shot and that's about it.

That said, I think he can become a very good bench player. But not a starter on a contender.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

He is not of starter quality if we want to be contending. I mean if we want to be forever crap like atlanta or something, then Luther can start, but on the Rockets he is bench at best. Thus if we can involve him in a deal that nets us something better, whether it be during the draft or FA, then im all for it.
Lets say we trade Head and #8 (say Randy Foye) for a higher pick that ends up as Aldridge or Rudy Gay, then pull the trigger quick, otherwise Luther can stay.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Luther actually can start at the PG position, but Skipper has already taken that. If Luther wasn't undersized, I would keep him on the Rocket roster, but he does have a lot of potential. Even though the same thing was said of Stro, I think Luther has a chance to do some damage with the Rockets.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lots of potential. keep him.. now dont get me wrong.. he wont be an all star but could end up being a good player!


----------

